# مجسمات رائعة لطلاب مستوى ثاني جامعة صنعاء



## يا زمن (4 فبراير 2007)

ما رأيكم بهذه المجسمات والتكوينات لمبنى رعاية الأطفال الموهوبين
وعايز مساعدة للمشروع القادم وهو عن معهد فندقي سياحي بتقنيات العمارة الذكية


----------



## يا زمن (4 فبراير 2007)

وإذا في أي شي عن المباني الذكية أرجو الإفادة


----------



## مازن هندي (5 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ذكر اسم الجامعة
وارجو لك المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## يا زمن (5 فبراير 2007)

يا مهندس هي جامعة صنعاء في اليمن


----------



## amin22 (5 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## amin22 (5 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## يا زمن (5 فبراير 2007)

ما عندكم فكرة عن المباني الذكية


----------



## eng.thaer (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## midy (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.thaer (6 فبراير 2007)

اذا امكن هل توجد مشاريع اخرى


----------



## eng.sara (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على جهودك .
واتمنى افادتى بالمناسبة مشاريع خاصه بالاطفال او الايتام بالخصوص او المسنين .
ارجو الرد والاهتمام


----------



## نادية (6 فبراير 2007)

فعلا مجسمات رائعة ودقيقة ومعبرة 
شكرا كثير يا اخ يا زمن على الموضوع الجميل ............


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (6 فبراير 2007)

وانا ايضا من رأي نادية 
مجهود رائع


----------



## يا زمن (6 فبراير 2007)

شكراً على إطراءكم بس ما أحد لاحظ إنكم طنشتوا موضوع المباني الذكية ما عندكم فكرة عنها أنا عايز معلومات ضروري عشان مافي وقت 

وشكراً


----------



## نادية (6 فبراير 2007)

والله لو عندى معلومات لبعتتها على طول وبدون تردد 
اسف جدا يا اخ يا زمن .......


----------



## nesreen (10 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه حبيتهم كثير


وياريت تحط البلانات تبعهم


----------



## معماري حلب (22 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة اي حدا بدو شي عن المجسمات وطريقة عملهم والمواد المستخدمة يراسلني واذا بحب فرجية صور مجسمات انا شاغلهم وانشاء الله بتكون منافسة لانجح المجسمات


----------



## نداء فلسطين (22 فبراير 2007)

يسلموا اكتييير حلوه 
بجد حلويين المديل


----------



## الإمبراطور ميدو (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد

أخوك / م / الإمبراطور ميدو​


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (23 فبراير 2007)

مجسمات رائعة


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (23 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من رائعة


----------



## راسم طوقان (24 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه مجسمات رائعة جدا


----------



## justman_26 (24 فبراير 2007)

akther men ra2e3


----------



## الإياد (24 فبراير 2007)

شيء جميل مشكوين


----------



## كونان2008 (31 مايو 2007)

هذه مجسمات دفعتكم كامله ولا في مجسمات تانية انتو قليلين لهذي الدرجة ارجو عرض مجسمات مشروعكم الجديد....................................................................................................................................................
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## architect_student (31 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله عليهم الصراحه ماعليهم اي كلام


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zomaa_2020 (25 أبريل 2009)

لتمنى ان اكون عضو متميز لدى هذا المنتدى :84: :84: :84: zomaa


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع من طلاب العمارة بجامعة صنعاء
واضح أن هناك تطور في أسلوب التدريس و أطلاع الطلاب علي العمارة العالمية.
فأبرزت مواهب تصميمية


----------



## AliMohammed (26 أبريل 2009)

*المباني الذكيه*

سلام عليكم
اخي (يا زمن) 
هذه بعض المعلومات عن المباني الذكيه, بس بالغه الإنكليزيه, وكنت باترجمها لك, لكن يعلم الله أني لا أملك الوقت الكافي لذلك, لأن عندي اختبارات نهاية الترم بعد أسبوع "دعواتكم", لكن أتمنى أن تكون كافيه لأخذ نظره عامه عن الموضوع




*Why Intelligent Buildings?*
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]-Environmentally conscious - green issues​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]-Spurred by the need to provide new infrastructure and facilities to support activities based on advances in computing and communication technologies​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]-Accommodate new types of work and changing lifestyles​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Silicon chip fabrication​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Opto-electronics laboratories for photonics and fibre optic communication and switching devices​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Financial deregulation and the need for new dealer rooms for equipment for global electronic financial transactions​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Control and switching centres for computer and telecommunications systems and other infrastructure eg. Control of air traffic, transportation and utilities systems​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Buildings need to be designed, engineered and constructed for new and different functions​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- ICT offered the AEC industry opportunities to monitor building performances​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Developments in climate control​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Environmental systems

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Access

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Security​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Fire detection​ 


*What is Intelligent Building?*
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Buildings that provide a responsive, effective and supportive environment for relevant activities

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Created at the design stage but also needs intelligent operations management

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Sustainable

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Healthy

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Technologically aware

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Meet the needs of occupants and business

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Flexible and adaptable to deal with change



_AN intelligent building is one in which the building fabric, space, servicesand information systems can respond in an efficient manner to the initial and changing demands of the owner, occupier and the environment Arup (2003)_



_An intelligent building is one that provides a productive and cost effective environment through optimization of its four basic elements – structure, systems, services and management – and the interrelationships between them. Intelligent buildings help building owners, property managers and occupants realize their goals in the area of cost, energy management, comfort, convenience, safety, long term flexibility and marketability._​_Caffrey (1985)_​​_(Intelligent building Institute, Washington DC)_​



_An intelligent building combines innovations and technology with skilful management to maximize return on investment_​_International Symposium, Toronto (1985)_​​​

_An intelligent building is one which has an information communication network through which two or more of its services systems are automatically controlled, guided by predictions based upon a knowledge of the building and usage, maintained in an integrated database._​_Leafer (1988)_​

_The term refers to any structure designed to incorporate a combination of electronic systems for the convenience, comfort or safety of its occupants. Such systems include networks, facilities for data processing, office automation, telecommunications and building management systems. _​_Lobb (1988)_​



_An Intelligent building is a dynamic and responsive architecture that provides every occupant with productive, cost effective and environmentally approved conditions through a continuous interaction among its four basic elements: places )fabric,; structure; facilities); processes )automation; control; systems); people (services; users); and management (maintenance; performance) and the interrelations between them. _​_CIB working Group W098 (1995)_​​​

_An intelligent building is one that provides a responsive, effective and supportive intelligent environment within which the organization can achieve its business objectives._

_DEGW/Teknibank (1992)_



_High performance green buildings are energy and resource efficient, non-wasteful and non-polluting, highly flexible and adaptable for long term functionality, they are easy to operate and maintain, and are supportive of the productivity and well-being of the occupants._​_Traugott(1999)_​​ 


From the point of view of users, there are four fundamentally important areas:​ 

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Aesthetics

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- The senses

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Convenience

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Whole Life Values.- ​ 
*Some characteristics of Intelligent Buildings*

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Naturally responsive buildings with the discriminate use of appropriate high technology interactive systems.​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Low environmental impacts on external and internal environments

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Sustainable water and waste systems

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Healthy environments

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Low energy consumption

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]- Good management​ 
With the rapid development of technology it is easy for buildings to be stuffed with complex and complicated equipment to operate systems. Achieving simplicity involves a period of acquiring understanding and during this time formulating solutions is difficult. The result is often overcomplicated solutions. As we gain a deeper understanding about intelligent buildings it will be easier to achieve solutions characterized by simplicity in operations.​ 
*Future Visions*

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Buildings will be largely shaped by value for money water conservation, occupant well being, health, productivity, renewable energy and energy effectiveness.

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]The following technological issues are important:​ [FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Embedded sensors and automatic controllers allowing buildings and other inanimate objects to have intelligence

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Biomimetics and biotechnology as major forces in developing new materials

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Nanotechnology affecting new materials, processes and inventions – new materials, processes and inventions – revolutionizing health, eliminate pollution, provide super intelligence and super resource efficiency

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Energy production and related new technologies which are more sustainable

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]Chip implants for direct transfer of electronic information

[FONT=&quot]o[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]ICT allowing greater virtual interaction, virtual modeling and e-business​ ·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]The future drivers for intelligent buildings are likely to be ICTs, robotics, smart materials, sustainable issues technologies and social change.​ 

​


----------



## ابو هدير (26 أبريل 2009)

هاااااااااي مشروعات رائقة وجميله


----------



## المعمارية الصغيرة (30 أغسطس 2010)

تصاميم رائعة وموفقين انشا الله


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## memories (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مجسمات في غاية الروعة والدقة بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

تحفة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## badarch (24 فبراير 2011)

ولاتسوى قرش


----------



## نايف الذيابات (24 فبراير 2011)

حـــــــــــــــــــــــلوة


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

*مجهود رائع وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

*حـــــــــــــــــــــــلوة*​


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

مجسمات في غاية الروعة


----------



## ر.م علي (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## حسن الخليفي (27 فبراير 2011)

*ما شاء الله احسنت تقبل مررررررروري
*


----------

